# Score VW 3. Chevy 0



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

In the March crazy car commercials I have seen 3 different TDI VW adds. 0 Cruze diesel. I hope its VW feeling a little heat from Chevy but come on get some commercials out there.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have noticed the same thing, but Chevy is really selling a great amount of Cruzes to even feel the need to make a commercial to compete with them. If anything they need to make a few diesel commercials.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

It may have something to do with where you live as well. I don't see very many Cruze commercials, I'm in Pittsburgh, PA which has around 10 Chevrolet dealers and is an hour and a half away from Lordstown. You see a ton of Cruzes here, I think they sell well enough here as it is. Most of the Chevy commercials I've seen lately have been for the Malibu.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

actually i have seen a lot of VW's commercials but i am seeing about 1 for the cruze deisel for every 2.5( if you average) o VW's

Is VW doing well in general? i see more of those commercials then domestic in general ( not that domestic car companies aren't advertising.... just not alot )


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Volkswagen has a history of providing strong marketing support for their TDI vehicles in the USA, especially the Jetta.

Chevrolet and its' dealer network on the other hand, at least in my neck of the woods, seem to care less about promoting or selling the Cruze Diesel. Dealers in these parts generally don't stock them, don't order them, don't promote them ... and I live in Chevy country. Same applies to the 1.4T Cruze Eco: rarer than hen's teeth to find. Dealers appear to loathe them.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I was thinking of starting a thread like this, but you beat me Gator. I have noticed a ton of VW TDi commercials lately. Still have only see the Cruze Diesel commercial once.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't think there is a lot of money in the TDs for the dealers. Of course they will always tell you that, but I kind of strongly got that feeling for these cars. Just didn't seem to be a whole lot of competing they were willing to do for the sale.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

They have to start unloading the 2014's because the 2015's with the new EA288 diesel engine will be coming out this summer as well as the new MQB body style. All of the new 4 cylinder diesels will have SCR emissions control like the Passat and for that matter, the Cruze diesel do. That should improve the mpg but only time will tell about the reliability.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Where I come from, manufacturers only spend money on tv advertising when they are not hitting their sales targets.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Volkswagen has a history of providing strong marketing support for their TDI vehicles in the USA, especially the Jetta.
> 
> Chevrolet and its' dealer network on the other hand, at least in my neck of the woods, seem to care less about promoting or selling the Cruze Diesel. Dealers in these parts generally don't stock them, don't order them, don't promote them ... and I live in Chevy country.* Same applies to the 1.4T Cruze Eco: rarer than hen's teeth to find. Dealers appear to loathe them.*


Yeap, my salesman tried to convince me that I shoulda gotten a 1LT over the Eco.

I've only ever seen one Cruze TD commercial, and never encountered one on the road.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Garandman said:


> Where I come from, manufacturers only spend money on tv advertising when they are not hitting their sales targets.


With a pretty lousy reliability track record in more recent years they might want to spend some of that advertising money on their engineering...instead of telling everyone how special they are

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

